# Snowboarding friends!?



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Manny of you may not know this but I consider myself a bit of a loner. 

Haha seriously, the one group of friends I have that actually snowboard are not even close to being as into it as I am.. That said this group of friends goes up like 4 times a season and they aren't very good. Don't get me wrong I have fun hangin and what not with them but I want friends who are actually good at boarding.

Kinda lame, but where's a good place to meet some snowboard buddies? I'd love to make some new friends to shred with, who are better then me and would push me to progress. Right now i'm better then everyone I know (and i dont even think im that good) so I feel like I'm being held back idk


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Find a Meetup Group - Meetup.com

Ask around at your local shop???


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i feel your pain. i really only have 1 friend who goes up with me a lot. 

you could make friends on the slopes. find someone from around the same place as you. people usually offer to carpool and pitch in for gas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

i feel youu.
none of my friends here snowboard. so i always have to go alone. so lamee.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup.com is amazing.... If your city doesn't have a group, make one.

That site is how I got most of my riding buddies except for Fluid which I found here


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll be your friend


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

that's how I ended up here today. I just found out my best friend and riding buddy is pregnant. Little depressed and it seems there really isn't anyone here from the south east. I'm going to have to check out meetup and if that fails I'll just stand by the side of the road with a sign that says, "pity, party of one...will snowboard for free"


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

bananafishbones said:


> that's how I ended up here today. I just found out my best friend and riding buddy is pregnant. Little depressed and it seems there really isn't anyone here from the south east. I'm going to have to check out meetup and if that fails I'll just stand by the side of the road with a sign that says, "pity, party of one...will snowboard for free"



Im from the SE man and I feel your pain. Growing up here no-one goes skiing or boarding. I just got into it 3 years ago. My in-laws have a family trip every year so I get a week there and then got a buddy to go last March for a few days to Breck but he was brand new so he stayed in ski school the whole time. I've done the solo trip(did early season in vail this year) and it can be fun but it can get lonely as well. Was trying to get my buddy who went last year to do a late season trip this year but he just started a new job and doesnt have the vacation days built up. My wife said i could go by myself but I know there would be hell to pay living her alone for a week with our 9 month old.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

BarrettDSP said:


> Im from the SE man and I feel your pain. Growing up here no-one goes skiing or boarding. I just got into it 3 years ago. My in-laws have a family trip every year so I get a week there and then got a buddy to go last March for a few days to Breck but he was brand new so he stayed in ski school the whole time. I've done the solo trip(did early season in vail this year) and it can be fun but it can get lonely as well. Was trying to get my buddy who went last year to do a late season trip this year but he just started a new job and doesnt have the vacation days built up. My wife said i could go by myself but I know there would be hell to pay living her alone for a week with our 9 month old.


 The season closes this weekend in NC and we were going for that plus it is her 30th birthday. (party-snowboard-party) guess the whole being pregnant thing kind of ruined those plans. I'm happy for her - but this sucks! I do not like the asshats who run the local shop, so asking around there for a riding buddy is a no-go.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I have one buddy I ride with and we're pretty much at the same skill level that I usually ride with, but he decided to go out west for the olympics and didn't come back. I also have another buddy who skis, but he never seems to be able to make it out with me. 

Anyway, I've found if you don't mind sacrificing an evening a week, teaching noobs is the best way to get riding buddies. As long as they're somewhat athletic, and don't whine a whole lot, usually it isn't terrible.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Get a part time job at a resort near you if possible. That's the best way to get in with the kids who are killing it and a good way to really push yourself to progress.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

Random Hero said:


> Get a part time job at a resort near you if possible. That's the best way to get in with the kids who are killing it and a good way to really push yourself to progress.


or get a job AT the resort. good way to get free lift tickets.


----------



## SpiritLocks (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm in the same predicament. Lots of my friends gave up skiing and/or boarding around 30 (I'm 38) so I don't really have anyone to go with that is at my level. My fiancee skis but she doesn't do anything hard. I'd love to go with someone better than me who could push me to a higher level.


----------



## JaneR (Sep 22, 2011)

My boyfriend and I developed a website for exactly this reason. We have lots of friends that want to go to the snow but do not have someone to go with and whilst we take them along as much as we can we cannot accommodate everyone all the time.

You can use it for lots of other sports and cultural activities as well.

Go check it out if you are interested in making new snow buddies.

FindFriendsForFun

I hope its helpful.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

they actually have a nice place where people can meet up, hang out, and make friends. its called the bar!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

honestly the only way to meet new people to ride with is to be outgoing and ask people. Pretty much everyone is looking for more friends or people to ride with, even if they have a large set group of people, so you are not alone. Just go to the mountain, ride around until you see some people riding that are within your skill level and go introduce yourself. Tell em you are looking for some more people to ride with and progress with and if you are a cool person they will usually welcome you in and hang out. The hardest part is taking that first step and introducing yourself, but thats the best way to meet people. Good luck!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm kind of in the same boat. I'm 32 and most of my friends are married and are popping out kids and now have no time to ride/ski any more. One friend that does go regularly just had knee surgery a few months ago so he probably won't go as much this year either.

I plan on taking the bus up to VT a few times this year so hopefully I'll meet some people on the way up. 

Otherwise, I don't really mind riding on my own. But, the drive does suck by yourself.


----------



## Crush156 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey LuckyRVA, I'm 28 and live in Suffolk County on long Island and am always looking for new people to go boarding with. I know a few people who board, but they never seem to go as much as I would like to. I went up to Vt once at the end of last season and loved it, so will definitely try to get back up there again, but for the most part I like my one day Sunday trips to Pa. I even got a 98 expedition last Christmas so I would always have room for one more. I just replaced my shocks, ordered new trailing arms and got an EZ Pass, so I'm ready... just need snow!, and good company of course.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. Hit me up on PM here once it gets colder. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobaFett3870 (May 19, 2011)

209 I'm in Modesto and shred dodge ridge.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Same boat man. I just moved 3 months ago and am ready to go shred every single weekend but the only other people I know that ride/ski have families... First year to ride full time though so I guess I just gotta go and mix into the other groups.


----------



## Crush156 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

Are you ever in the park? A lot of time you can see through the crowd of people at the top of a drop in or something and start talking with them. At our local mountian we have a short box and short rail which a lot of people learn on and are usually pretty nice, unlike the idiots and jerks who often crowd around the jumps/larger features. Also, get talking to people on the chairlift. Sometimes you'll meet pretty nice people and there's a good chance that they're decent at riding.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was able to meet a few guys here from the forum. I rode with one last year, and have a few outings planned for this year with the other 2.

Fortunately I take my kids to the local hill so if I'm there I might as well ride. Sometimes we ride togther, often they bail on me and I ride solo. I have ridden with people I have met on the chair, other dads, or riders that we just seemed to meet in the single line of the chair lift, etc...


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Grow a vagina.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

as much as it is fun to meet up with people and hang with friends i actually like going alone... its just you and the mountain and you dont have to worry were your friend is and you can do whatever the hell you want! its peaceful to go down the mountain and shred it all you got!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I ride a healthy mix of days with 1 solid riding buddy, random friends who can make it or meet up there, and solo. I really enjoy being able to do all 3. 

Riding with other friends than my one partner helps to change things up and get a new perspective. On days when I have people to ride with the time flies and I like to ride open-close. 

The thing I like about riding solo is that all of the non-riding aspects of the day take half the time as you are on your own, no talking, no waiting for someone to shit, etc. I love when I go up solo, like on days when I have to be back for work at 4 or 5 - I go focused on the kind of riding I'm going to do that day, power snack instead of lunch, and usually can get pretty beat down in 4 hours and call it a good day.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Karasene said:


> Grow a vagina.


you cant just grow a vagina... but u can try to ram your male parts up inside you, thats probably the only cheap option we have. major elective surgery is more costly. ramming = morrow, it will get the job done but alot of ppl are automatically turned off. major surgery = burton/lib (or whatever expensive brand makes a couple of bad boards), doesn't really do the job but few question it because it looks good.


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with the earlier suggestion of getting even a part time job at the resort if you can. Otherwise, try ride sharing as a way to meet riding buddies...that is how I met most of mine this last season. You'll meet people with all sorts of ability levels and if you get along you'll eventually meet their friends and so on and so forth. I don't know about in your area but for Mt Hood there were rideshare opportunities on Facebook, through Craigslist, and through sites like meetup.com.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

NickCap said:


> as much as it is fun to meet up with people and hang with friends i actually like going alone... its just you and the mountain and you dont have to worry were your friend is and you can do whatever the hell you want! its peaceful to go down the mountain and shred it all you got!!


this only applies on powder days, there are no friends on powder days

jk, i pretty much have to ride with someone. Its just more fun to ride with people. Its just more fun to watch each other and share the fun.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Karasene said:


> Grow a vagina.


But, how will they see it under my snow pants? If anything, we should grow a sweet set of cans.


----------



## Rbarroso93 (Feb 2, 2016)

omg i FEEL you. I lost my boarding crew after my ex and i broke up. It's hard for me to find people to board with who are at my level. It's not the same babysitting people who are beginners or intermediate even. I'd love to have someone to challenge me at terrain parks and ride through glades, etc. I'm teaching my current bf how to snowboard but you cant get that good in one season so i'm trying to be patient. I live in New York though so im a NE snowboarder  Down to go with whoever though! As long as youre good lol 


-Raquel


----------

